# UnderWater Camera



## NJFisher (Apr 17, 2009)

I dont know if anyone else has ever posted about this, but i am trying to create and underwater camera for in my aquarium. I found a relatively cheap Web Cam on ebay however im at a loss as to how to house it. Anyone have any ideas or maybe that have done this before? i was thinking of attempting to create something such as the sewer cams plumbers use, running the usb cord up through the flexible hose, just haveing trouble finding the hose. Any help/suggestions would be great..

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

nothing fancy.

http://www.urbanjunkie.co.uk/shopimages ... %20250.jpg

seen them at my walmart here for like 10dollors. something similar that houses different kinds of cameras. ANyways

All depends Does your camera have a remote control so you can take pictures with out having to touch it? cause that makes a world of difference in what you can do.

or you can build a 800Gallon monster just to try this!
http://www.geekologie.com/2008/05/15/camera-mask.jpg
lol


----------



## NJFisher (Apr 17, 2009)

no this will be a webcam usb connected to my laptop, the plan is to be able to remote into my pc from work and check out my aquarium from my office. Kind of a "downtime" filler. That is the main issue with that case is being unable to pipe the usb cable out of the aquarium. Theory #2 is a UV lense attached to the end of a small pvc pipe. But a flexible tube would be better could flex it in between rocks and such. Unfortunately like i said i am having trouble finding a flexible water tight tube.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

NJFisher said:


> no this will be a webcam usb connected to my laptop, the plan is to be able to remote into my pc from work and check out my aquarium from my office. Kind of a "downtime" filler. That is the main issue with that case is being unable to pipe the usb cable out of the aquarium. Theory #2 is a UV lense attached to the end of a small pvc pipe. But a flexible tube would be better could flex it in between rocks and such. Unfortunately like i said i am having trouble finding a flexible water tight tube.


 Garden hoses and airline tubing hold water or air in. Should be lots of options. Or just go to Best Buy and get a waterproof camera.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> check out my aquarium from my office


If that is all you want to do, why complicate your project. 
I`m sure you could find a spot where any USB camera would give you a good view of your tank, with out the extra hassle/expense of having it in your tank. 
Besides, if you get caught  looking at your tank often enough , you might not need the camera to see your tank. :lol:


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

> Besides, if you get caught  looking at your tank often enough , you might not need the camera to see your tank. :lol:


HA HA HA!! So true!!!


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

get a wireless transmitter for video. I've seen this done for model airplanes. I also found a guy who did this in his pond with wireless transmitter on a camera to send to his tv.


----------



## JacobF (Aug 21, 2009)

There are very few cameras that are suited to sitting under water for most of the time, you need to check the IP rating of the unit you buy, you will struggle to find anything better than IP56 but this should do, although I doubt its survival rate over a prolonged submersion. IP68 would be best but that will cost you.

You will be very hard pressed to find a cheap camera that can run with cables attached while under water, needless to say if it is not designed to run like this dont give it a go, it wont end well.

The type of camera that would be well suited would be ones designed for extreme sport as head cams.

There are several waterproof cams available, most record to built in memory / SD card which you then retrieve after your 'session' the ATC2000 is common cheapish option ~ $100, iv used 1 of these whilst white-water kayaking and it survived well enough.

Moving on from here starts getting expensive but is probably going to fill your requirements best, these are wireless head cams, one iv found is the 'AT-1 wireless helmet camera', but now your talking $300 ish.

Hope that helps.


----------



## NJFisher (Apr 17, 2009)

Well im going to try and customize one first because i like a good challenge and its just that much better if you build it yourself.

I am going to follow this design style but i think im going to attempt to hide it in a decoration of some sort to keep it weighted down and conceal it.

http://geektechnique.org/projectlab/694 ... ble-webcam


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Electrical grade pvc (the grey stuff at home depot), plexi glass & silicone cement. You can then use the usb cable. Dont forget some way to weigh it down from floating up.


----------



## Flint001 (Aug 30, 2009)

harbor fright makes a underwater camera that you can use. It hooks up to RCA's but they make a RCA to USB .... but I say make it ur self it's cooler http://geektechnique.org/projectlab/694 ... ble-webcam


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

I don't much about under water cameras..... But I saw this recently ...
try this link .... 
at Harbor Freight

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/d ... mber=91309


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Try Cabellas or one of the other outdoor sporting goods stores. They sell a underwater camera for ice fishing that is meant to connect to a TV or laptop. I have used these for ice fishing and they work awesome.


----------



## MaxClocker (Sep 26, 2009)

NJFisher said:


> Well im going to try and customize one first because i like a good challenge and its just that much better if you build it yourself.
> 
> I am going to follow this design style but i think im going to attempt to hide it in a decoration of some sort to keep it weighted down and conceal it.
> 
> http://geektechnique.org/projectlab/694 ... ble-webcam


Yea .. silicon seal, plexi, and your imagination. Don't listen to the naysayers! Build your box, place it in the tank with the usb cable (but no camera) look for water ingress, do the R&D, and enjoy!


----------

